# Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences?



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Wow, sounds like one heck of a wrestling watch, right?








Actually, I know I want a light-colored interior (bad experiences with black vinyl as a kid...). Early on some folks poo-pooed the beige as a dirt monster, but with the grey being pretty light, I wanted to see what real-world experiences have been with both colors. How do they show dirt, how do they resist stains, etc.
So if you have an EOS with either interior color, please post your experiences and observations.
cheers,
Justin


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (JustinW)*

The Beige does show dirt in high traffic areas like the armrest, headrest, and the edges of the seats. I clean the interior of my car every two weeks so it is only noticible if you know where to look. I'm willing to bet that the grey will show dirt too. The real question is are you willing to clean it regularly because if not that it doesn't really matter what color you get. Just for the record, the grey looks fake and the beige looks classic







But I guess all those carbon fiber trim panels need a leather color to match.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (JustinW)*

They both show dirt. My experience with a grey interior on my 04 Jetta was that the dirt had a tendancy to look yellow and sort of gross, where the dirt on the beige looks more dirt-like. I also think the beige is a much nicer color for the car so there's that.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (JustinW)*

Agree with comments above. If you are getting the Luxury Pkg then you will get REAL leather. If you are not getting that pkg and plan to stick with the leatherette, AVOID the grey in that it looks VERY fake (it screams vinyl).
However, in black or beige, the leatherette looks and feels almost as good as genuine leather, IMO. As for coloring... anything other than black, in my experiences, tends to show a lot of dirt over time. But any good regime of leather cleaning can help that. The question is... will you keep up on your cleaning chores?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_ Early on some folks poo-pooed the beige as a dirt monster, but with the grey being pretty light,

On places like the armrests, its gonna be a wash (if you'll pardon my witty pun) between grey and beige because they are both light colored and will both show dirt easily. 
The big problem with the beige is that its light colored in the WRONG places. The beige carpet is going to show much more dirt than the black carpet, and the beige lower door panels are gonna get inadvertently kicked and scuffed, and you're not gonna see it anywhere as bad on the grey interior with black lower door panels.
If the Beige interior had black carpet and black lower door panels it would be just as viable as the grey interior, but its not. And that's not an opinion, that's an objective observation.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I have the beige Interior and I really really like it. I recently purchased the Eos monster matts, out of concern of the dirt showing in the Beige matts,and they look great ! One of the things I like the most about the car is the color of the interior.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*

My last convertible was a beige interior and I hated it--it looked trashed in a year. The carpet is very difficult to keep clean and the edges of the floor mats will turn black unless you thoroughly vacuum each time you take the car out. All the lower door panels will be scuffed in no time. Grime seems to imbed in the vinyl and leather and no matter how hard I scrubbed it would not come out. What I like about the moonrock interior is most of the scuffable areas are black and the carpet is black, while the seats are still a light color.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (JustinW)*

Justin:
Sadly, I don't have an Eos... but I do have a W12 Phaeton that has a light beige interior that is very similar in colour to the Cornsilk Beige that is provided in the Eos. The only difference is that I have 'Sensitive' leather, which is a very soft, porous leather - almost like deerskin - and the Eos comes with 'Vienna' leather, which is a split hide that is pretty tough and non-permeable.
At first I wondered if the beige interior would be a nightmare, but after 2 years and 35,000 miles, it still looks really, really good, and the next time I get a car, I will try to get another beige interior. Here's the pros and the cons, based on my experience:
*Advantages of Beige*
- makes the inside of the car look much bigger.
- it's a lot more cheerful, especially during winter when there is not much daylight.
- it does not get hot when the sun shines on it.
- easy to spot stuff you dropped on the seat or carpet.
*Disadvantages of Beige*
- you need to wash the floormats (not the carpets, just the removable mats) every month or two.
- winter mats are essential, if you get snow in your area.
- you can't let kids (the under 14 crowd) eat or drink in the car.
- you need to keep it clean, because it shows neglect a lot faster than a dark colour.
If you don't mind maintaining the car - in other words, if you are the type of person who enjoys detailing the car - then by all means get beige. If you have small kids, or if you don't like detailing the car, then don't get it.
Michael
*Beige Interior in My Car - still looks good after 2 years*
(mind you, it ain't a convertible...







)


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (PanEuropean)*

ooooh how preeety

and I always look at door jams not just the outside


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (just-jean)*

Beige actually holds up better than you think it would, provided that you vacuum it frequently and get it shampooed once a year (typically in the spring, after the winter is over). Here's a picture of the front passenger carpet in my car at 18 months old - I had to remove it to get access to another part - as you can see, it has held up pretty well, no obvious dirt.
More carpet pictures here, if anyone really wants to do 'due diligence': Retrofitting the OEM Fire Extinguisher to the Phaeton
Michael
*Beige Carpeting*


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (PanEuropean)*

One cannot compare a sedan beige to a convertible beige interior. Yes both look great at time of purchase but soooooo much dust and debris gets ground into the leather and carpet. And it is soooo much fun trying to clean a dusty interior after you get caught in a cloud burst--those 25 seconds seem like 25 minutes when you have to pull over and put the top up. The raindrops dry with dust waterspots. This is not an issue so much with the seats as with the vinyl interior and rear seat deck lid--I have been there, that's why I stayed away from the beige. Additionally, I think most will already notice the black marks the rear seatbelts make at the top. This is nearly impossible to clean and it happened on my last car too. I have my top down 95% of the time here in Florida so I am probably an extreme case.


----------



## voiture (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (JustinW)*

I am picking up my Eos today with Grey leather. Frankly this post would not exist if those s---d Germans had provided black. What are they thinking! I had to settle for grey as I have kids but I agree that the grey looks a bit sad.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (voiture)*

Wouldn't black get almost impossibly hot to sit on if you left the top down on a sunny day? This is a genuine question - I have never owned a convertible.
Michael


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (PanEuropean)*

I would also think black interior tends to look alot dirtier and shows dust much more so than beige ever will. I've had both, when I had my 2 Cabrios, my Jetta, and my Corvette. 
I had the beige nappa in my 1st Touareg and after 28 months it was as immaculate as the day I picked it up. Monster mats took care of protecting the carpets very well. However, my kids are grown and I am extremely meticulous about my cars, so if you looked dirty or your shoes were dirty, you could not get in it!







No joke. And there were and still are rules: no eating or drinking ever! My interiors are covered when my cars go in for service too! 
My '06 Touareg has teak nappa leather now and I love it. Wish it were offered in the Eos too.


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (JustinW)*

I love the gray. Its light like the beige which makes the car feel much less claustrophobic when the top is up and it stays cool in the sun. Yet it comes black carpets which are fare more durable. 
As for the leather, leather is pretty durable, the beige and gray will be very similar to keep clean.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (Instynct)*

I don't have the eos yet but I've always felt that while grey leather seems really nice to look at at first BUT it looks very unappealing as it gets worn and old whereas tan leather doesn't look great when it wears but wear more matches the natural look of tan leather whereas it makes grey just look like it's done with.
My convertable now has light tan leather and yes it does take more effort to keep clean because it shows dirt but I like this as opposed to a color that hides dirt because I would rather the seats be clean than hiding dirt. Cleaning seems very easy to me...just get some meguires leather wipes and maybe a terry cloth towel to buff with after...it takes all of 10 minutes and gives you a nice feeling when done.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_...Cleaning seems very easy to me...just get some meguires leather wipes and maybe a terry cloth towel to buff with after...it takes all of 10 minutes and gives you a nice feeling when done. 

Heck, I don't even bother to get a 'special' product to clean the beige leather in the Phaeton. I just put a little Woolite in a bucket, some warm water, and use a microfiber cloth. Works great.
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (PanEuropean)*

hello all!
I don't have an Eos.. yet.. but I do have a car with a grey interior... Here's a photo of the same model interior that I have... (except I have grey carpets and this owner has black....)








The secret is to use the leather wipes like once a week or so to clean and help condition. Perhaps once a month I get the car interior shampooed. It looks dealer new. 
I use clear vinyl mats over the current mats.. they are barely visable and they take care of your foot daily scuffing the carpet. I plan to do the same with the EOS...
At the LA auto show, I saw what a weeks worth of people entering and exiting the vehicle does. the worst was blue jean color transfer. I wash all new jeans several times in hot water before sitting in light colored seats, FYI... 

_Modified by archiea at 11:41 PM 12-15-2006_

_Modified by archiea at 11:42 PM 12-15-2006_


_Modified by archiea at 11:42 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Here's a photo of the same model interior that I have... (except I have grey carpets and this owner has black....)


Are you going to get rid of your Thunderbird for an Eos?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Moonrock Grey vs. Cornsilk Beige - your experiences? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

HELL NO!!!
My Saturn got ... destroyed, and I am replacing that. Hopefully. The Thunderbird will be "semi retired" for just special trips. meanwhile the Eos would satisfy my appetite for convertable driving that the thunderbird helped [email protected]!!


----------

